# Is my tortoise "in labor?"



## singapura78 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi all -I am new to the group, and torts in general. I just recently adopted a male and female rescue Russian Tortoise. Brought them home on Wednesday. They have been getting settled and have been eating and pooping.

This morning, the female did not eat breakfast. About two hours ago (10am here in California), she went over to the side of the house and dug a shallow hole. Now she just sits in it. NOW I am noticing some labored breathing (see video attached). Is she ok - or do I need to rush her to the vet? Could she <shudder> be in labor with eggs?????? I have never seen a tortoise about to lay eggs before - so I have no idea if this is a medical emergency or not.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I have just now realized that it will not allow me to upload a video. I am happy to send a video to anyone who asks for one though.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## singapura78 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi all -I am new to the group, and torts in general. I just recently adopted a male and female rescue Russian Tortoise. Brought them home on Wednesday. They have been getting settled and have been eating and pooping.

This morning, the female did not eat breakfast. About two hours ago (10am here in California), she went over to the side of the house and dug a shallow hole. Now she just sits in it. NOW I am noticing some labored breathing (see video attached). Is she ok - or do I need to rush her to the vet? Could she <shudder> be in labor with eggs?????? I have never seen a tortoise about to lay eggs before - so I have no idea if this is a medical emergency or not.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I have just now realized that it will not allow me to upload a video. I am happy to send a video to anyone who asks for one though.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 21, 2014)

torts don't go through labor they get gravid but that's it digging a hole isn't uncommon either just make sure to keep a eye on her


----------



## singapura78 (Sep 21, 2014)

So when they are gravid with eggs, and it comes time to lay them, do they breathe hard?


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 21, 2014)

She could be trying to get away from the heat. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2014)

Is she digging with her back feet or her front? Is she backed into the hole?

Video didn't show. Maybe a pic?

And tortoises don't have "labor". They just dig a hole and lay eggs.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2014)

When a female tortoise is ready to deposit her eggs in the nest, she first scrapes away some top soil with her front legs, then she turns around and starts digging a hole with her back legs. She digs a very deep hole, and it takes quite a long time. When she's ready to lay the eggs, she sits with her back end over the hole and they just pop out. At the time of one egg coming out, she will strain and may even emit a groan or squeak.


----------



## singapura78 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I was just so nervous. I think she is fine now. She has come out of the shallow hole and is marching around like normal. In fact, I believe it was ME that was making her breathe hard. She doesn't really know me yet of course. Nevertheless, they both have a vet appointment tomorrow morning to have their first check anyways


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2014)

You didn't answer our questions.

Was the tortoise digging with its back feet? If yes that means it needs to lay its eggs. They often dig test holes for several days before actually laying. The stress of taking the tortoise to the vet could conceivable cause the tortoise to become egg bound. I would not move this tortoise for at least a few days. Give it some time.


----------



## singapura78 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes - she did dig it with her back feet. But it was only maybe 1.5-2" deep. Then she just sat in it for a long time with the heavy breathing. That was what worried me the most. Ok - I will give her time before taking her to the vet. She did not eat this morning though - which also worries me. Otherwise, she looks perfectly normal. BTW Tom - a friend of mine is trying to make an underground box like what you posted last week. I may see a finished product tomorrow. I am SO excited!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2014)

Very cool. I'd love to see pics of the box when its done!

Once the tortoise drops the eggs, you should be fine to take it to the vet if you still want to. Be aware that most vets are clueless about tortoises. If they offer to give the tortoise a "vitamin" injection, you should decline and not return there. Many tortoises die, or slough their skin after those unnecessary injections. In all honesty there isn't much a vet is going to be able to tell you from a quick look at the outside of the tortoise. I think more would be gained from taking a fecal sample in, but even that is of limited value.


----------



## WillTort2 (Sep 21, 2014)

What about the male Russian? How is he acting towards the female?


----------



## singapura78 (Sep 21, 2014)

The male is totally complacent. He was sticking to her like glue the past few days. Not harassing or anything. But was close to her. Now, he distances himself from her. As an update, she is totally fine right now. No heavy breathing or anything. I have put some extra substrate in the enclosure for her in case she IS indeed gravid and simply was not happy with how deep she could dig for a nest. But as of tonight, all is totally normal (which makes momma a happy camper!!!).


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2014)

Tortoise will pump their front legs and neck area when breathing...not unusual....


----------

